
Norway finds Beluga whale wearing GoPro off Arctic coast - codezero
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-48090616
======
ChrisGranger
Actual title: Norway finds 'Russian spy whale' off Arctic coast

"He said there was a GoPro attachment, but no camera."

~~~
codezero
I thought the Russian spy whale was a bit sensational so I did take my own
editorial license, sorry about that.

